# 1% battery icons and themed icons



## mwaters33 (Jun 6, 2011)

I'm currently running Liquid-4-DX with Minimal Magic TMo theme chooser app installed. I've also installed all the minimal magic add-ons with Metamorph.

My question is, why do I have the stock (liquid) battery icons showing up about half the time and the white theme icons randomly showing up the rest of the time?

Anyone else noticed this?


----------



## cubsfan187 (Jul 17, 2011)

It's because the theme battery icons only count in 5% and the system is in 1%. You can either find another theme that has battery icrements in 1% OR go into the status bar tweaks and change the read out to percentage to get rid of the icon all together.


----------



## mwaters33 (Jun 6, 2011)

"cubsfan187 said:


> It's because the theme battery icons only count in 5% and the system is in 1%. You can either find another theme that has battery icrements in 1% OR go into the status bar tweaks and change the read out to percentage to get rid of the icon all together.


Didn't think about that. Thanks for the heads up.


----------

